# *must watch* Interesting experience of DP/DR for this lady on video



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

please give this a watch, most importantly the first 10 minutes... although the events that happen after her first brush with DP/DR (this lady was having a stroke) this is irrelevant for us.. but what is relevant are her feelings during this process.. i found this very interesting, especially that even this brain scientist was perplexed by the state of DP/DR, she describes it as perplexing and intriguing at the same time.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

I have seen Jill Bolte Taylor. She is very active in the NAMI community and has spoken at conferences. This DP/DR experience during a stroke again leads to understanding of the neurological underpinnings. DP/DR occurs in migraine, epilepsy, stroke, severe brain trauma, necessary brain sugery using probes, etc.

She holds more sway as she is a neuroscientist. I have listed her experience from her book "My Stroke of Insight" which I highly recommend, on my website.
http://www.dreamchild.net/DPDR/dpdr.html

The most elucidating description she gives in her book:

*My Stroke of Insight: A Brain Scientist's Personal Journey*
Jill Bolte Taylor, Ph.D., 2006
Dissociation experienced by a young neuroscientist during a stroke. A story of courage and hope and a lesson in the plasticity of the brain -- the ability of the brain to heal.

From Chapter Four, "The Morning Of The Stroke," Page 38
"Immediately, I felt a powerful and unusual sense of dissociation roll over me. I felt so peculiar that I questioned my well-being. Even though my thoughts seemed lucid, my body felt irregular. As I watched my hands and arms [on my exercise machine] rocking forward and back, forward and back, in opposing synchrony with my torso, I felt strangely detached from my normal cognitive functions. It was as if the integrity of my mind/body connection had somehow become compromised.

Feeling detached from normal reality, I seemed to be witnessing my activity as opposed to feeling like the active participant performing the action. I felt as though I was observing myself in motion, as in playback of a memory. My fingers, as the grasped onto the handrail, looked like primitive claws ...

... I felt bizarre, as if my conscious mind was suspended somewhere between my normal reality and some esoteric space. Although this experience was somewhat reminiscent of my morning time in Thetaville, I was sure that this time I was awake. I felt as if I was trapped inside the perception of a meditation that I could neither stop nor escape ..."
End Quote.
----------------
There is clearly something neurological going on with DP/DR IMHO. We need to acknowledge this. Stories such as these, and research into DP/DR in these instances will lead to understanding of OUR experience.

See my link for a full description of my DP/DR experience. I have used virtually every analogy I can think of.

I also posted an article on creating the feeling of a presense in mentally healthy people. Researchers can trick the mind. This helps us understand the Self. Consciousness. Etc.

This does not represent "brain damage" any more than deja-vu does. But we need to know why these experiences can remain chronic for some, episodic for some, and go into complete remission for others.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

"Feeling of a phantom presence created in mentally healthy volunteers."

This is experienced by individuals in extreme solitary situations, in those with schizoprhenia and Alzheimer's. It has now been duplicated and further understood in a lab setting.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

FIndings released THIS YEAR -- 2014. We are getting somewhere. My faith rests in this type of research.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

*Dreamer* said:


> I have seen Jill Bolte Taylor. She is very active in the NAMI community and has spoken at conferences. This DP/DR experience during a stroke again leads to understanding of the neurological underpinnings. DP/DR occurs in migraine, epilepsy, stroke, severe brain trauma, necessary brain sugery using probes, etc.
> 
> She holds more sway as she is a neuroscientist. I have listed her experience from her book "My Stroke of Insight" which I highly recommend, on my website.
> http://www.dreamchild.net/DPDR/dpdr.html
> ...


This is an interesting . But when it comes to DP/DR as a primary DX, don't you think it's a little more than coincidence that the majority of sufferers have one thing in common.. a background of trauma?


----------

